# iPod resources?



## Zenas (Feb 2, 2008)

Anyone know where I can get some good, free lectures on any topic that I can put on my iPod? I listen to the Dividing Line, Stand to Reason, and Renewing your mind already, but I spend a lot of time in my car driving to and from school, and I'd like some more material.

It doesn't matter what the lectures are on, (maybe just not eschatology!) but just that they're edifying and free (or cheap!).


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 2, 2008)

White Horse Inn has great weekly discussions of topics. This year they are dealing with Christless Christianity (The White Horse Inn: Know What You Believe & Why You Believe It).

Reformed Theological Seminary has courses in OT, NT, Church History, Practical Theology, Sys Theo, and apologetics. They have great lectures, including a study of C.S. Lewis and J.I. Packer on the Puritans (RTS on iTunes U).

Covenant Theological Seminary has 21 free courses (Covenant Worldwide - Home Page).

These are my favorites. Enjoy!


----------



## Zenas (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks! I downloaded 4 RTS courses. That should last me a month or two.

I can spend up to two hours a day riding in my car, so I fly through podcasts, lectures should be no problemo.


----------



## caoclan (Feb 3, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> White Horse Inn has great weekly discussions of topics. This year they are dealing with Christless Christianity (The White Horse Inn: Know What You Believe & Why You Believe It).
> 
> Reformed Theological Seminary has courses in OT, NT, Church History, Practical Theology, Sys Theo, and apologetics. They have great lectures, including a study of C.S. Lewis and J.I. Packer on the Puritans (RTS on iTunes U).
> 
> ...





Also, The Narrow Mind podcast. They are Reformed Baptist, you have to put up with a couple of "Baby Sprinkler" comments, but a very interesting program.


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 3, 2008)

or to branch off beyond theology, if you think something is interesting, a topic of literature, per se, then get creative, go to Itunes Store, and type your topic. Be careful. Some might not be good, some might be stupid, but a few are rewarding. I got some good stuff on the Middle Ages and on Dante Alighieri doing that.


----------

